# mancora las mejores fotos de la web



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Excelente thread Francis !!!!!*

Has tenido el bonito detalle de poner primero unos mapas,realmente muy buenos y luego mostrarnos Màncora.... como playa es preciosa...definitivamente debe ser la mejor opciòn en el Perù para ir a veranear a una playa "no urbana"...


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Que belleza de playas, balnearios y hoteles


----------

